
Why Twitter Should Buy Hashtags - sant0sk1
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/01/why-twitter-should-buy-hashtags.html
======
axod
Why would they buy it, instead of implementing the feature themselves?

------
pclark
I don't get hashtags, surely Twitter Trends is hashtags ... without the hash?

~~~
silencio
Pretty much yeah, as well as twitter search (without having to opt-in, which I
believe hashtags.org still requires). But the author's main point seemed to be
that hashtags are a solution for easily filtering and tagging tweets
appropriately. For example, I was at macworld last week and while I didn't
hashtag any tweets, it would be a lot easier for people to filter if I did tag
them with something like #mwsf09, instead of tweeting something related
without actually mentioning "mwsf" or "macworld" in the tweet, forcing them to
deal with the subsequent issues (i.e. not being able to filter them out or
vice versa, not being able to search for it easily...).

(Not that I necessarily _want_ to see twitter-side filtering and grouping and
permissions, I don't know that I want to given that I love the simplicity of
twitter as-is unless twitter can implement it unobtrusively.)

------
ivey
No one will do this. Twitter works because it is a low-impact way to
communicate. If I have to think (Gee, this is about #rspec and #ruby and is
kinda fun but not #fun...) then I'm no longer using Twitter I'm doing work.

